# Greetings and Warning...re: Parking in Santander



## 115207

Hello everyone! 
I am a spanish MH user.The reason for registering here, is to warn all those who have thought about coming to Spain, the problems that we are taking the MH users in Santander.The council has banned parking MH throughout the municipality, so that every camper parked, will be blocked, withdrawn by a crane and fined. 
We hope to see you in Spain, but prevents the city of Santander. 
A hug


----------



## 115208

Good Morning. I send my greetings to every body . I wanted to warn our English and all abroad Motorhome owners from the undiscriminated persecution we are suffering in the Spanish city of Santander. Many Motorhomes have been towed away and everybody who parks in any part of the city is fined.We would not like that this attitude perjudicates the tourism in other parts of Spain. We especially warn anyone who might be coming on the ferryboat. Kind regards . Robert.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

This is a very serious problem, a disaster for the m/h people of Santander and it will be a greater disaster if this is copied throughout Spain. 

robemkro, LOLO do you know why the city fathers have taken this step and is it a permanent one, i have never seen that much wild camping when i have visited Santander and what do the residents have to do so as to be able to park their own m/hs up securely.

So from now on we will have to drive out of the city after we get off the ferry, will we not be able to park up and spend time and money in the city, even if we pay a fee for parking, is this correct.

Bob


----------



## 115210

Hello everyone!

Santander (Spain):


----------



## bognormike

hmm...

"excepto turismos" translates to "except tourism" in my basic Spanish (and in babelfish), so what is that supposed to mean?

Maybe it's on some streets only?


----------



## Don_Madge

Can one of the mods sort the pics out please.
Don


----------



## bognormike

one of the team who is adept in these things is trying to re-size the pics, don :lol: 


A possibility is that the local authority is trying to remove the vehicles that are parked up permanently (by locals, and "white vans"?) and the "excepto turismos" should mean tourist visitors excluded?
I wouldn't want to try challenging it :roll:


----------



## JockandRita

bognormike said:


> I wouldn't want to try challenging it :roll:


No, and neither would I Mike.

Jock.


----------



## spykal

pics sorted. :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge

bognormike said:


> hmm...
> 
> "excepto turismos" translates to "except tourism" in my basic Spanish (and in babelfish), so what is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Maybe it's on some streets only?


Hi Mike,

One of the members of O & A lives in Spain and claims A 'turismo' is a family car.

We will have to wait for conformation from someone else but it would make sense given the sign.

Don


----------



## johng1974

yep thinking it may mean, under 1.8 tons, but over that is ok if people carrier type vehicle


NOT

motorhome that allows sleeping in, or industrial vehicle

Spanish colleague tried to explain it..


----------



## 115207

Hello again, 
it doesn't matter if the MH are local or visitors, the prohibition is for all of them.It isn't limited to a few streets, it covers the whole town. 
The spanish MH users , are mobilizing to protest for the discrimination posed to our vehicles.
Sorry,but things are so in Santander.


----------



## 115207

If you want more information about travelling with MH in Spain, I'm very proud about our spanish MH users forum:

www.acpasion.com

We'll be glad to see you there... :wink: :wav:


----------



## 115210

There are a lot of restrictions for parking in Santander with the autocaravans and the sign means: forbidden parking vehicles over 1.8mt


----------



## Don_Madge

bognormike said:


> hmm...
> 
> "excepto turismos" translates to "except tourism" in my basic Spanish (and in babelfish), so what is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Maybe it's on some streets only?


Mike,

From a Spanish resident on O & A

"My car is registered as a 'turismo', my motorhome is registered as an 'autocaravana'."

So that would account for the motorhomes being clamped and towed away.

I'm surprised it has not happened before with the vast number of motorhomes about.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL

When we travelled to Santander by Brittany Ferries in May, everyone except Spanish had to wait in a queue and we were escorted out of the docs, via lots of little roads all the way to the motorway. We thought it was the norm, but when we went a couple of years ago on a motorcycle this didnt happen. Maybe they dont want tourist full stop,

Pat


----------



## hogan

Don Madge said:


> bognormike said:
> 
> 
> 
> hmm...
> 
> "excepto turismos" translates to "except tourism" in my basic Spanish (and in babelfish), so what is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Maybe it's on some streets only?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mike,
> 
> One of the members of O & A lives in Spain and claims A 'turismo' is a family car.
> 
> We will have to wait for conformation from someone else but it would make sense given the sign.
> 
> Don
Click to expand...

Hi 
I also live in Spain and can confirm that turismo is a family car


----------



## GypsyRose

LOLO ...thank you, I have joined the Spanish forum! 
Thank you for the warning also......Ana x


----------



## 115207

GypsyRose said:


> LOLO ...thank you, I have joined the Spanish forum!
> Thank you for the warning also......Ana x


Thank You!!
:wav: I hope that cooperation between MH users from many counties can help to put the Santander's council under pression.


----------



## teemyob

*Spain*

Amazing is it not, back in the 60's Through 90's the Spanish could not get enough of us and us enough of their Sunshine.

We converted all our £'s, Francs, Gildas, DM's $ or whatever currency we had to pesatas. Spent a lot in Spain.

Franco's rule saw a lot of changes, we bought houses there, land whatever we could grab. Now the the authoroties are flattening them or using land grab tatics.

Then Spain became part of Europe, European and American companies invested, bought land property and did things like buying car plants using cheap labour, to build cheap cars.

Things have moved on I guess, I have seen Spain change for better and for worse.

And here we are today, all the Spanish seem to want to do is discourage tourism. Can I blame them, not realy!. Would I want to Visit more often?. From what I have seen of late, no.

Trev.


----------



## 115207

*Re: Spain*



teemyob said:


> Amazing is it not, back in the 60's Through 90's the Spanish could not get enough of us and us enough of their Sunshine.
> 
> We converted all our £'s, Francs, Gildas, DM's $ or whatever currency we had to pesatas. Spent a lot in Spain.
> 
> Franco's rule saw a lot of changes, we bought houses there, land whatever we could grab. Now the the authoroties are flattening them or using land grab tatics.
> 
> Then Spain became part of Europe, European and American companies invested, bought land property and did things like buying car plants using cheap labour, to build cheap cars.
> 
> Things have moved on I guess, I have seen Spain change for better and for worse.
> 
> And here we are today, all the Spanish seem to want to do is discourage tourism. Can I blame them, not realy!. Would I want to Visit more often?. From what I have seen of late, no.
> 
> Trev.


Make no mistake,Santander is an exception.Anymay, spanish MH usersalso are suffering persecution from the municipality of Santander. 
You can continue traveling through Spain without any problems ... but surrounding Santander... :wink:


----------



## GypsyRose

LOLO....I would send you a private message if I could but as you are not a paying member, I cannot! 
I am anxious to be a member of your forum as I need to "practicar mi espanol"!! :lol: but have not yet been approved (although am a member!) ...can I please mention your name..??!! :roll: I need someone to recommend me!! I cannot post on there until account activated and nobody seem to be doing it!! !Ayudarme pf!! 
ps I will be "gitanarosa" on there!! Ana x
pps...sorry everyone ..if I find out more re Satander from this forum then I will update you all!!


----------



## Zebedee

Good Morning LOLO

The thread you started could be very important to anyone going to Santander, so I have moved it to a more appropriate forum, and added a little to the title so it will be spotted easier.

Thank you for the timely warning. It will not help me personally, but could save others a lot of problems - aand money!!

Moderator Zebedee


----------



## romulus

*It's hard tu say*

Good morning everyone¡¡

I'm ashamed to inform you that there's a place in Spain -Santander- where I can't move and travel freely aboard my MH.

You aren't wellcome either if you travel by MH, and if you arrive by ferry you will be led out of town as herd.

We're tryng to reverse the situation and may need your help and that of the rest of european MH users.

We're sending e-mails of complain to:

[email protected] -Town hall-

[email protected] --Chamber of commerce-


----------



## Hampshireman

How very strange and sad. Last year we had no intentions of parking and just drove off the ferry and made our way down the coast without hassle.

I would certainly go back again, but would not wish to be herded out of town.

I do hope things are sorted soon.


----------



## Solwaybuggier

*Re: It's hard tu say*



romulus said:


> We're sending e-mails of complain to:
> 
> [email protected] -Town hall-
> 
> [email protected] --Chamber of commerce-


I've sent an email - but also copied it to Brittany Ferries Press Office ([email protected]) in the hope they have influence with the authorities in Santander.


----------



## whistlinggypsy

email sent to both departments, lets hope that if enough publicity is given to this problem the city council will revoke the ban as we love visiting Santander when around that area.

Bob


----------



## romulus

*You're very kind, indeed*

We all apreciate your cooperation. We know we're going to need all kind of help


----------



## romulus

Zebedee wrote:



> The thread you started could be very important to anyone going to Santander, so I have moved it to a more appropriate forum, and added a little to the title so it will be spotted easier.


Where can I find this forum??


----------



## Zebedee

romulus said:


> Zebedee wrote:
> The thread you started could be very important to anyone going to Santander, so I have moved it to a more appropriate forum, and added a little to the title so it will be spotted easier.
> 
> Where can I find this forum??


You are in it!


----------



## Nora+Neil

Have send email to Town Hall and Chamber of commerce.


----------



## fatwallet

I have sent two emails i wonder wether will will get a reply


----------



## romulus

> You are in it!


Oh, my god¡¡¡¡¡ :lol: :lol:


----------



## romulus

*They don't use to be very polite*

Fatwallet wrote:


> I have sent two emails i wonder wether will will get a reply


I didn't get any answer to mine. Hope you, as a foreigner.
are luckier.

Let's know, anyway


----------



## Nora+Neil

I got the email below back from someone.

=======================================

I confirm good reception of your mail.

Thanks for your comments

Marta Garrido

Marta Garrido Torá
(Comercio Interior)

Plaza de Velarde,5
39001 Santander
CantabriaTel.: 942 318 304
Fax: 942 314 310
www.camaracantabria.com

······················································
::Confidencialidad::
Este mensaje de correo electrónico y sus documentos adjuntos están dirigidos EXCLUSIVAMENTE a los destinatarios especificados. La información contenida puede ser CONFIDENCIAL y/o estar LEGALMENTE PROTEGIDA y no necesariamente refleja la opinión de la Cámara de Comercio de Cantabria. Si usted recibe este mensaje por ERROR, por favor comuníqueselo inmediatamente al remitente y ELIMÍNELO ya que usted NO ESTA AUTORIZADO al uso, revelación, distribución, impresión o copia de toda o alguna parte de la información contenida. Gracias


----------



## vardy

Don't go out of UK myself, but I just wondered who is funding the wages and vehicle expenses of the escort services?

Must be quite a lot of money being wasted to do this on a permanent basis surely? Unless they they are not putting the confiscated vehicles in the crusher??? :wink:


----------



## 115210

Santander (Spain) 11-08-2008


----------



## GypsyRose

Romulus....the topic has just been moved to a different part of this forum so that more members will read it.....I believe it was in the "Introductions"??
Ana x Saludos


----------



## 115434

*One step ahead*

I cann't find the new place and topic, sorry,

----------------------

Piska, a spanish MH owner has written the following letter to all european embassies.

We would appreciate the european authorities looking for everybody rights and telling the Santander City Council, to remove the actual ban concerning all MH.

------------------

* Dear Sir,

The reason of this mail is to let your embassy know that at the city of Santander, the authorities have began a prosecution on every Motorhome.

Following a discriminatory law, a motorhome is not allowed to park in any area of the main town. There is nearly no warning an many motorhomes, especially those who are coming from abroad have been fined or taken and taken away by police.

Some Spanish Associations are trying to get an answer from the town leader or the Tourism council about the reasons of this prosecution but we had no reply yet. Meanwhile, no option is given to the tourist who are using a motorhome but not visiting the town.

I would appreciate if you would please let all the citizens of your country that they are not welcome in our town if you are using a Motorhome and that you will be fined if you try to park here.

If you have any doubts about this situation please do not hesitate to contact me any time.

Thank you for your help. Yours faithfully.*


----------



## julie798

*Gypsy*

Hi Gypsy Rose
Try jining the web site again, i had no problem at all :?


----------



## 115548

Hello.
Santander, Spain, 14-08-2008


----------



## pippin

€90 - bummer!


----------



## bognormike

That Ace van is obviously British registered. Did the coach and the trucks get booked as well? surely they are over the weight limit as well???  

This is today - too early to get any reaction from the owner.


----------



## 115548

2008 August 14th, vehicles arrived on Plymouth Santander Ferry









2008 August 14th, welcome of Santander Municipality on free parking zone near Sardinero stadium









2008 August 14th, present... who is that?









2008 August 14th, its a fine of 90€, thanks to the carry difficult crane dont do to policeman deposit (90€+180€ 270€)


----------



## johng1974

in the first pic, the ferry looks quite old  nice though


----------



## pippin

You wag, you!

I looks like a true paquebot/packetboat.


----------



## 115548

*Hello all, my warning to all motorhomes travellers who*

Hello all, my suggestion is that for all motorhomes travellers please, contact your embassy to advise that in the city of Santander it is not allowed to park. And also contact to the ferry´s company to pull Santander´s council, as the number of visitors is quite high during the year.
Over different forums in internet, we are trying to advise everyone and also try to pull Santander´s council to take away this rule.

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=146085.0

http://www.webcampista.com/foro/foro-campista/16124-ojo-en-santander.html

http://www.campen.de/wohnwagen/17041-hallo-aus-spanien.html

http://forum.womoverlag.de/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=10812

http://servicios.eldiariomontanes.e...cipios/1/categorias/1/discriminacion/3023.htm

http://forum.campingcar-infos.com/viewtopic.php?p=324015#324015

http://www.wohnmobilforum.de/viewtopic,p,452973.html#452973

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-49933-days0-orderasc-0.html

http://www.acpasion.net/foro/showthread.php?t=32771

http://www.foropolicia.es/foros/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=27878&sid=e02253565946eee6a46f5dac9cc33c68

http://www.foro4x4.com/foro/index.php?topic=18374.msg224852#new

http://meneame.net/story/santander-autocaravanas-no-4x4-lujo-pesados-si

http://unospaseos.blogspot.com/2008/08/esta-es-la-imagen-que-damos-los.html

http://www.motorhomefun.co.uk/continental-touring/6708-motorhome-parking-santander-not-case-may.html

Thanks for your great support.


----------



## 115548




----------



## UncleNorm

*URGENT Motorhomes Through Santander*

Good morning!

This thread seemed urgent at the time. MHF has newbie Bluyan thinking about sailing into Santander. Have things changed at all? Are motorhomes still being clamped, ticketed and/or escorted out of town?


----------



## 101405

Turismo , mean Coche, Car! Well you have been warned the same sign is on the entrance to the lighthouse (faro) car park at Torre-Del-Mar but the motorhomers have Ignored it so far, but they will get moved .


----------



## goldi

I wonder what the ferry companies think about this


----------



## tomnjune

we are due to sail for santander , in march on the pont aven. we are then hoping to stay at the santillana del mar site, what is the situation now regards moterhomes being escorted from the ferry out of town?? .we dont want to stay in the town ,after all the problems you have told us about. thank you :x 

tomnjune


----------



## teemyob

*Ferries*

Well I hope this is of Some use and may put some peoples minds at rest.

There is an Update on Brittanty Ferries Website

Important Information :

For outward leg, Early check-in and parking facility at Santander -Passengers wishing to check-in early from 10h00 and leave their vehicle in a secure car park at the port can now do so at no cost. Passengers to return to their vehicles 2 hours before departure.

Trev.


----------



## RUMomo

The sign means: Only Cars allowed.

The photographs were not taken this year but 2008.

This is totally illegal. The documents I have uploaded are to help avoid this but the area of "Cantabria" is completely hostile towards Motorhome vehicles ... and therefore their occupants ... which is another reason for the Complaint lodged with the EU. 

RUMomo.


----------



## griffly16

We are planning to visit this area next April/May - is the situation the same? presumably we're OK if we are staying on sites?

We were thinking of wildcamping but after reading this thread I think that is no longer an option.

Griff


----------



## thieawin

I came back via Santander on 16 August and had to stop overnight

I pulled off the autopista A8 at Orinon (El Pontarron de Guriezo) onto the N634, about 40 minutes from Santander, and went down to the car park on the beach

There is a campsite but I was quite late having driven from Barcelona and check in had closed

There were 6 other motorhomes there overnight, French, German and Spanish all wild camping. There were "no over nightstay" notices

There are lots of small beaches and viewing points on the N 634 old coast road and no one seems to mind about over night stays at the more remote ones. Don't try it on the promenade at the bigger resorts however 

There are also lots of sites which happily take camper vans. NB the N634 road is really windy and up and down but the views are spectacular

its just like UK, use discretion, don't rub the locals noses in it, don't make noise or leave a mess.

At least 2 of the overnighters joined me on the boat. I pitched up to the ferry terminal at 10.00 on the dot, checked in and waited and was first private vehicle on and first off at Portsmouth enabling me to get up to Heysham and the midnight boat home instaed of having to overnight in England!


----------



## DiscoGaza

Is this still an issue in Santander? We will be there in July visiting a local family who own a restaurant near the sea. Our intention is to try to stay in Camping Cabo Mayor but they do not take advance bookings. We really want to avoid a big fine as soon as we arrive!


----------

